# keeping different aged fry in the same tank



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

So I have a little 2ish gallon tank with a sponge filter. It has 6 fry that are about 5 weeks old. One of my swordtails gave birth today and there are about 25 in a breeding net. Could I put the newborns in with the older ones(probably tomorrow or the next day)? Cause I need the breeding net again cause one of my others is also about to drop. So many babies....


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I think you can. I know with my guppies I actually have about 16 two day old fry in with a couple of my 20 day old fry and they are fine. Plus I have about 40 of my 20 day old fry in with my 2.5 month old guppies which are all in with my adults lol. 

I agree, and be ready there will be more babies. My guppies wont eat the fry, so I am trying to figure out what to do with all the babies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should be able to as long as the older cant eat the younder. Invest in at least a ten gallon setup soon though, that little thing will get full quick, and unless you are doing daily changes you run the risk of stunting the babies.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah I have a 10G now and will be upgrading to a 29G(or bigger o.o) in a few weeks so I will be putting them into the 10G once that all happens.


----------

